# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] chkrootkit indicates Suckit Rootkit.  Rootkit Hunter does not.

## 55tptag

Hello,

I'm using: 
-chkrootkit version 0.48
-Rootkit Hunter version 1.3.4
-Ubuntu 9.10

I don't know much about computers.

A) Yesterday I ran 'chkrootkit' and it indicated:
- Searching for Suckit rootkit... Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
Then, I ran 'rkhunter -c' and it said my PC did not have Suckit:
- Suckit Rootkit [ Not found ]

B) So, I thought my PC might be infected.  So I reinstalled from scratch.  After re-installing Ubuntu I installed 'chkrootkit' and ran it and it said:
- Searching for Suckit rootkit... nothing found

C) Next, I updated the system with Synaptic Package Manager.  And I re-ran 'chkrootkit'.  This time it found it again and said:
- Searching for Suckit rootkit... Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
I also re-ran 'rkhunter -c'
- Suckit Rootkit [ Not found ]

D) What would you suggest the next step be?  Should I ignore this?

----------


## FuturePilot

Did you add any third party repos or install anything from outside the official Ubuntu repos between the time you reinstalled and the time you installed the updates? If not it's most likely a false positive.

----------


## jrusso2

chkrootkit has so many false positives I don't know how anyone uses it.

----------


## 55tptag

Thanks for your help.  I only use the default repos.  
I'll assume it's a false positive.

Thanks!

----------


## oldos2er

Seems to be a known issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...it/+bug/454566

----------


## 55tptag

> Seems to be a known issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...it/+bug/454566


Thank you!

----------

